# Northern Ireland Meet



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi folks

Its been a while since our last gathering soI think its time for another meet.
31th May is the proposed date
In the mean time I hope everyone is well

Sam
Pete
Ken
Steve
Darren
Ian


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

any sunday suits me


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

great idea
look forward to it...


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Folks,

Any takers http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=139857 :wink:

Dec


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

how does sun 17th may suit ?  A run up to portrush/portstewart maybe ?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

That date doesnt suit Pete, so I propose the following one, 24th May. Does this suit everyone?


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

thats ok for me sam :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

1st post edited


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

dead on fellas


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

I reckon we should blow off a few cobwebs!

Sunday 24th suits me!

I'm in! 8)


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

right guys I completly forgot that dawn and I have wedding stuff to do that Sunday down at Crawfordsburn, so could I kindly ask if we could put this back for a week?
Say 31st?


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


> right guys I completly forgot that dawn and I have wedding stuff to do that Sunday down at Crawfordsburn, so could I kindly ask if we could put this back for a week?
> Say 31st?


Hi Sam,

31st sounds OK to me. If you marry Dawn and you're already in love with your TT is that bigamy?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> right guys I completly forgot that dawn and I have wedding stuff to do that Sunday down at Crawfordsburn, so could I kindly ask if we could put this back for a week?
> Say 31st?


Yeah, the 31st is fine with me!

8)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i would come over if i thought that me and my car would be safe :lol:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> i would come over if i thought that me and my car would be safe :lol:


Safe as houses Kammy, just 90 minutes on the HSS.....you could be over and back to bonny Scotland on the same day!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i know northern ireland is supposed to be safer now but i would still feel uneasy about travelling.

is it just me being paranoid??

the goverment havent done much about promoting it as a tourist destination have they! :?


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> right guys I completly forgot that dawn and I have wedding stuff to do that Sunday down at Crawfordsburn, so could I kindly ask if we could put this back for a week?
> Say 31st?


thats ok with me sam


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Paranoid. This is not Iraq you know. I have been a Royal Irish Regiment soldier, living and working in this country and I've done ok. What does the Government do to convince people to visit England?


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> i would come over if i thought that me and my car would be safe :lol:


very safe over here now kammy :roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

they dont have to mate, after all the troubles in ireland i think they should invest some money to boost tourism like they do in ireland!

every one wants to visit dublin etc so why not northern ireland :?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

right I don't really want to get into this. It's a subject I feel very strongly about, and comng off with comments about not feeling safe reallyvtouched a raw nerve. Every country has areas that are unsafe including Northern Ireland, which brings me onto your first mistake in callng our country "Ireland".
Honestly your ignorance disappoints me KAM.
On a more positive note your welcome to any if our meets, hell I'll even put you up for the weekend!
Love you x :-*


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

well thats kammy told then :lol: :lol:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

31st is ok for me fellow irishmen.... :lol:

:lol: http://www.discovernorthernireland.com


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> i know northern ireland is supposed to be safer now but i would still feel uneasy about travelling.
> 
> is it just me being paranoid??
> 
> the goverment havent done much about promoting it as a tourist destination have they! :?


Kammy the unfortunate thing about the media (e.g. television,newspapers etc) is they report daily national, international events, whether they are good bad or indifferent. I am sad to say, bad news sells! Good news doesn't! 

As Sam has already pointed out N.Ireland is not Iraq!! and we're not Brazil either! (at football)

The point is, we live in fantastic country that has* so much to offer*, tourism has increased 10 fold over the past decade and more due to peace. Recently we have had a few terrible things happen. But this small country has transformed itself and moved on......never to go back to the bad old days!

So, as I pointed out earlier your only 90 minutes in the HSS you could be over and back in one day or Sam has offered to put you up for the weekend.....now how's that for hospitality? This is what you call self promotion!

So Kammy, we will see you on the 31st May then? Your more than welcome mate! :wink:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Tempting 

Stranraer to Belfast on Saturday and back on Sunday via Stena HSS

Dec do you have a frequent user card I can borrow?


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Maybe Troon to Larne is easier? and slightly quicker.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

sorry sam and all the other northern ireland guys! i meant northern ireland in my last post.

me and most of the uk knows of the troubles in NI and i for one have never seen anything in the media to promote the country since the troubles have stopped!

ive always wanted to vist dublin (guiness  ) and this has obviously helped due to the many tv commercials etc.

what would you say and show to promote the country in a better view and to entice people to come over and have holiday?

am i being single minded in my views? if so then please correct me!


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

blackers said:


> .
> Tempting
> 
> Stranraer to Belfast on Saturday and back on Sunday via Stena HSS
> ...


really? would you? be great to have you visit James...and passengers!
couple of great locally owned, family run b&b's close to me if you think about staying in belfast
dec can vouch for http://www.roseleighhouse.co.ukor try http://www.ravenhillguesthouse.co.uk
we'd take you out on the saturday night too i am sure...


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

blackers said:


> .
> Tempting
> 
> Stranraer to Belfast on Saturday and back on Sunday via Stena HSS
> ...


James,

Try discount code v780. Should get you a 12% discount.

Dec


----------



## Yermucker (Apr 4, 2009)

Ill be there, should be good craic.


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Yermucker said:


> Ill be there, should be good craic.


More than welcome Yermucker and it will be great crack!

James (Blackers) and Kammy....just do it!

James are you living in Scotland now?, you and Kammy could meet up and travel over and experience some of the infamous North of Ireland hospitality!

Dec, so what about you? Are you available on the 30th and 31st May, looks like this could become a weekend event if the guys travel over from Scotland on the Friday back Sunday night and you rarely miss a (pink) TTourist event.

8)


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

what's your real name mucker? LOL. Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Yermucker said:
> 
> 
> > Ill be there, should be good craic.
> ...


Stevie,

You know, me if I could I would. Unsure yet what i am doing that weekend. It is a bank holiday weekend here and I am possibly heading to the volvo ocean race in Galway http://www.volvooceanrace.org/ports/galway/

Should know more over the next few days.

Dec


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

04DTT said:


> StevieMac said:
> 
> 
> > Yermucker said:
> ...


So Dec, you'll be in Galway ...... your never at home! :lol:


----------



## Yermucker (Apr 4, 2009)

sniper-sam said:


> what's your real name mucker? LOL. Look forward to meeting you.


Darren. May have seen me on Spotlight last night. Which reminds me, i gotta pay a visit to the flame room, bastard BBC placed a very large knife in my back. :x


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Darren

Name added to list, what was spotlight about last night? missed it.

On another note. Contacted Paul Mooney at Agnew's and he got back to me today, the RS wont be arriving until sometime in June so not available for the meet, thought it would be good to have him along so we could all see the new model.
Anyway he said defo for the next one if the car is there. also he mentioned that his uncle owns/runs Nuttscorner circuit so when he comes along, maybe head up that way as part of our meet and get onto the track at reduced rate, then head off for something to eat. Just a thought for the future.......


----------



## Yermucker (Apr 4, 2009)

was the stem cell program. Its on the BBC iplayer. Not that i could possibly recommend it to anyone. Feckin shower that they are.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> So Dec, you'll be in Galway ...... your never at home! :lol:


A bit of a nomad really. Working on a plan though


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


> Honestly your ignorance disappoints me KAM.
> On a more positive note your welcome to any if our meets, hell I'll even put you up for the weekend!
> Love you x :-*


Now come on Sam, you love your TT, your Elise, Dawn and now KAM!!!!!!    :? :? :? Fickle or what?

Will it be safe for me to come to the meet on the 31st not being a native and all that?. I hope there won't be any stone throwing at the visitors in Halfords car park. We must show our best hospitality, maybe we could go and eat some ethnic food (Ulster Fry, Irish Stew, potato farls!!!)

Love youXX

Ian


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

and pretty much in that order :lol:
And the putting up was not ment literally, don't care much for the scots :lol:


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

miniman said:


> sniper-sam said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly your ignorance disappoints me KAM.
> ...


The first ni tt meet,they were the days  (ah the smell of burning rubber, brings a tear to my eye)


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

:lol: brilliant! Something I'm very proud of.


----------



## Yermucker (Apr 4, 2009)

Just noticed a few Newtownabbey ones, thats where i am too


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Most of the regulars are local, I live in Glenmount, beside Abbeycentre.


----------



## Yermucker (Apr 4, 2009)

Up in Fernagh myself.


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

Yermucker said:


> Up in Fernagh myself.


Hillcrest :wink:


----------



## Yermucker (Apr 4, 2009)

So the NI meet will involve a drive round Monkstown, down to loughshore, up round the Knockagh and finish off at Pappa's Kitchen for a kebab


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

:lol: brilliant.


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

KammyTT said:


> i know northern ireland is supposed to be safer now but i would still feel uneasy about travelling.
> 
> is it just me being paranoid??
> 
> the goverment havent done much about promoting it as a tourist destination have they! :?


lol I was travelling through Glasgow 2 weeks ago and driving close to Easter House I came across a couple of young lads wearing ballyclavas with fake guns running through the street at 2 in the afternoon. They were defo Scottish !! Also my girlfriend works in Advertising and looks after the BVCB account which is tasked with promoting Belfast. They speand a frtune on campaigns that run UK & Ireland wide. Maybe they exclude the Scottish audience as their known to be a little tight lol I can say that as my gf is Also Scottish as was my grandfather!

Sam - what did Paul say regards discount? Are they playing ball? And are you keen?? Id take one in Sepang blue any day of the week! stunning cars and the spoiler has grown on me too.

doc


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi barry
I never talked to him about discount. All he said was about 200 coming uk. And the price fairly mounts up when you start on the options list. Personally I dont think there worth the money.
I have seen you quite a few times on the M2 in the mornings, about 8am.


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

yeah thats me alright. I built a house in Portglenone so the M2 and me have a love affair. My wallets not enjoying it so much as the TTS has 17k miles on it.

Tought that might be you as well! There is another Sprint one, a white one and yours that i see on my commute. Belfast seems to have a shed load of TT's in all guises! Though I still think im the only eejit who went for the orange seats 

Id buy the RS in an instant if it was about £6k ceaper. Its just way to pricey unspecced but if as you say only 200 are coming they'll have no issues shifting them - I dunno how true that is as I remember the guys at Audi telling me they were only getting 1 car a month (TTS). They say anything to make it sound more appealing! But with the RS maybe thats more accurate.


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I know my mother in law was told 10 in the first year when she ordered her TTS, which was Jan 08, she as number 5. Butwhen I ordered mine Paul told me Agnews had already put orders in for a handful which was why I only had to 2 months and not the average 6.
Can't see them doing that with the RS though, not if it's supposed to be exclusive.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

So what is the plan for Sunday week :?:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi dec

Someone suggested portrush direction. I don't really mind.
Hopefully the weather will be kind.


----------



## niknak (May 25, 2009)

Hi All

Just wanted to stop by with a quick intro - happened to meet one of the team this morning who is heading to the meet up this weekend and he mentioned this forum to get some info.

All things being equal will try to make the meet up and say Hi - I'm just down the road nr Jordanstown which seems to be near the TT epicentre so works nicely.


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

niknak said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just wanted to stop by with a quick intro - happened to meet one of the team this morning who is heading to the meet up this weekend and he mentioned this forum to get some info.
> 
> All things being equal will try to make the meet up and say Hi - I'm just down the road nr Jordanstown which seems to be near the TT epicentre so works nicely.


welcome
hope you can come along...


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

weather forecast would lead you to believe it'll be sunny on sunday....
looking forward to it


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Folks,

I wont be able to make it at the weekend. Just got my wisdom teeth out and feeling a little bit sore at the moment. Hopefully, I can make the next one.

Enjoy the day.

Dec


----------



## Yermucker (Apr 4, 2009)

Where we meeting up? Time, etc etc.


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Yermucker said:


> Where we meetinf up? Time, etc etc.


Should be 11.30am Sunday 31st May Halfords (car park) Newtownabbey. Usually leave at 12ish
Hope to see you there Darren.
8)


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

so are we up the north coast :?: seems the weather is going to be good  portstewart beach maybe :?:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

04DTT said:


> Folks,
> 
> I wont be able to make it at the weekend. Just got my wisdom teeth out and feeling a little bit sore at the moment. Hopefully, I can make the next one.
> 
> ...


 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

kentt1 said:


> so are we up the north coast :?: seems the weather is going to be good  portstewart beach maybe :?:


 8)


----------



## Yermucker (Apr 4, 2009)

You will see me there alright, just spent today lowering and waxing the bloody thing in prep for it. My back feels like im about 90 but looks well


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Yermucker said:


> You will see me there alright, just spent today lowering and waxing the bloody thing in prep for it. My back feels like im about 90 but looks well


what did you lower her on mucker?


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Yermucker said:


> You will see me there alright, just spent today lowering and waxing the bloody thing in prep for it. My back feels like im about 90 but looks well


I see that the pressure is kicking in already!....... :wink:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> Yermucker said:
> 
> 
> > You will see me there alright, just spent today lowering and waxing the bloody thing in prep for it. My back feels like im about 90 but looks well
> ...


i hope my low standards will win me the recognition for dirtiest car (again) 
although if ian's showing up i might have competition!


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> StevieMac said:
> 
> 
> > Yermucker said:
> ...


Pete, take pride in your TT, go on change the habit of a lifetime!!! :wink:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

> Pete, take pride in your TT, go on change the habit of a lifetime!!! :wink:


my centre caps are quite shiney!!!


----------



## Yermucker (Apr 4, 2009)

Petesy said:


> Yermucker said:
> 
> 
> > You will see me there alright, just spent today lowering and waxing the bloody thing in prep for it. My back feels like im about 90 but looks well
> ...


viewtopic.php?f=15&t=141639
Knuckles only got skinned once. Which was a pleasant surprise


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Yermucker said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> > Yermucker said:
> ...


good deal!
top marks for DIY...


----------



## Yermucker (Apr 4, 2009)

For that money I couldn't say no. Wife looked at me strange when the DHL man came carrying a big box though. With any luck my Liquid TT will be here before Sunday.


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm still going


----------



## Yermucker (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice pics darren, here that was mental on the way home!


----------



## Yermucker (Apr 4, 2009)

Blew the dust off that did. Just as well that was a .... cough cough.. ahem private road.


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

Blue flash then red flash  class


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Yermucker (Apr 4, 2009)

Those bloody speed pixies again, cant watch them :roll:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks like you all had fun on Sunday! Sorry I missed it.


----------

